# Official Excuse thread why the Suns O wasn't affected in the playoffs



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*20 Excuses as to why the Suns' offense hasn't been affected in the playoffs:*

1. The sun was in the Ref's eyes
2. Suns are lucky... it won't happen again
3. The Grizzlies can't play defense.... just wait till they play a team that can.
4. Bo Outlaw's shiny head blinded the opposing teams' defenders
5. Richardson's head tap is voodoo
6. Nash hasn't broken down yet but he will very soon
7. Marion's wrist should have been broken
8. The offense really didn't play well it only looks that way in the box score
9. David Stern blackmailed the Grizzlies players
10. Bonzi Wells didn't play in game 4
11. I only said the playoffs would affect the Suns offense AFTER the first round silly. 
12. 113 PPG (Suns series average) sounds like a lot of points but it really isn't
13. I wasn't wearing my lucky hat
14. The Suns illegally magnetized the ball so that it would be attracted to the hoop
15. I wasn't able to use my psychic powers to stop the Suns because Kindergarten class ran late
16. They’re cheaters
17. Mike D’Antoni’s mustache has magical powers 
18. If this series was played again and the Suns didn’t have Stoudemire, Nash, Marion, Johnson, and Richardson then their offense WOULD be affected by the playoffs but not because they'd be missing their entire starting lineup.
19. My dog’s name is Dingo
20. I never said their offense would be affected in the playoffs!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That's a classic post. :rotf:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

21. I'm a complete moron who doesn't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*11. I only said the playoffs would affect the Suns offense AFTER the first round silly. * 

Gotta love this one. lol I thought Griz is ranked #5 in defensive %?? Gee, they really guarded very well. lol 

I guess we should have shot 70% instead of 60% tonight!!!! Amare, finish those easy baskets!! lol


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> 21. I'm a complete moron who doesn't know what I'm talking about.


Awesome! :biggrin: Keep them coming. 

I have another one:

22. Colangelo paid the Suns' Dancers to give the Refs lap dances so they'd give them favorable calls.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

By the way I'm looking at forums on other boards... people aren't really making excuses.. instead they're trying to insult us as much as possible. Some thread titles I've seen:

*Amare, Lowest IQ in NBA history?

Which Suns player deserves a career ending injury the most?

marion's not so cool

SUNS OVERRATED*

I can't even make this stuff up


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

23. We're really just scared of the Suns stomping our favorite team.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> *
> 17. Mike D’Antoni’s mustache has magical powers*


 :biggrin:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

:laugh: Top post.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh, I have a few personal insults: 

Nash is so ugly with his long hair! 

Q does nothing but shoot 3 pointers! 

Amare is good only because he is in the "right" system! 

Marion has the ugliest shot ever! 

I can't stand D'Antoni's smirk!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> By the way I'm looking at forums on other boards... people aren't really making excuses.. instead they're trying to insult us as much as possible. Some thread titles I've seen:
> 
> *Amare, Lowest IQ in NBA history?*
> 
> ...


When will more people start admitting that the Suns really *are *a good team? I suppos that advancing to the Western Conference Finals would help, but some people just will not be convinced no matter what the Suns do.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-Force said:


> When will more people start admitting that the Suns really *are *a good team? I suppos that advancing to the Western Conference Finals would help, but some people just will not be convinced no matter what the Suns do.


Some people are so stubbern even if we win 7 titles in a row they'd still not be convinced that our style of play works in the playoffs. :biggrin: They'd be like "But Boston won more in a row... PWNED!". Lol.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LOL at # 19. Dingo??? hahah.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> LOL at # 19. Dingo??? hahah.


I actually have a friend with a dog named Dingo... pretty cool dog too actually.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

It is pretty sad to see some people who still don't give us credit and think we are overrated. Anything less than a championship, and we probably get no respect at all.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> It is pretty sad to see some people who still don't give us credit and think we are overrated. Anything less than a championship, and we probably get no respect at all.


Psh, if we won, the disrespect would keep on coming. They'd find some excuse like "oh if Duncan was healthy...blah blah blah."


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Psh, if we won, the disrespect would keep on coming. They'd find some excuse like "oh if Duncan was healthy...blah blah blah."


:laugh: Very true.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

21. It was the first round  

I, for one, certainly didn't expect the Suns offense to be affected much in the first round. 

However, it'll be a totally different story when they have to face the Spurs in the conference finals. 

Lethal


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lethal Vertical said:


> 21. It was the first round
> 
> I, for one, certainly didn't expect the Suns offense to be affected much in the first round.
> 
> ...


Actually that was #11 in my original post. Wow... you see I'm like psychic when it comes to predicting what the critics come up with. No one has said they have a dog named dingo yet though... :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Actually that was #11 in my original post. Wow... you see I'm like psychic when it comes to predicting what the critics come up with. No one has said they have a dog named dingo yet though... :biggrin:


Yeah, I don't know what's funnier, you predicting it or him not reading ? lol


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

Sorry my bad....just presumed it wasnt there. 

because thats a perfectly logical reason...not like 1st round is very deep into the playoffs. 

Their offense probably wont suffer against Dallas either. But watch out when you play the Spurs, youll be lucky to average over 95 in that series. 

Lethal


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

A couple new ones:

1. Dampier's head band was on too tight
2. Avery Johnson's breakdance on the court distracted the players
3. I don't care what the stat book says I'm going to delude myself into thinking the playoffs have affected their offense. Therefore it has.
4. We are actually currently living in The Matrix stupid. In the "real world" the Suns offense HAS been affected by the playoffs. 
5. The Statistician was paid off by the Suns brass to make them look better than they really are. I calculated how good the offense has "really" played and it's been awful. 
6. My dog's name isn't dingo, it's Fred.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

7. The playoffs don't start till the conference finals, duh.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Since it is the playoffs, the Suns are running faster and the refs can't keep up in order to make calls.

or

It's that Damn rally Gorilla.


----------

